# Fish for nano tank...



## LyzzaRyzz (Dec 18, 2011)

I have a heavily planted 15 gallon, currently with four male endlers, five least killi fry, two ADF [which i do hand feed] and five otos. 
The final stocking i have so far would be the five otos, three ADF, five least killies, and probably eight to ten endlers. Fry will be removed periodically, as i know the endlers give birth to five-seven fry at a time, and the least killies one at a time over two weeks or so. Ive tested my trap out on guppy fry, and it works!

I am looking for another nano fish to have a small group, 4-6, to add, though im not ssure what to go for. 
Thats where you guys come in!
Im also researching, so lets get the suggestions rolling! =]


----------



## Misomie (Mar 12, 2012)

I personally like the Glowlight Danio. :3


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

The thing about nano fish is they have pretty specific requirements as most are wild-caught. What are your water parameters in regards to hardness and pH? 

What species of killifish do you plan on getting? They like to eat anything that can fit in their mouths, and nano fish would be a prime target. 

And as far as the shoal size, most need groups larger than 10 or 15 if possible as they are very shy fish.


----------



## BWG (Oct 11, 2011)

thekoimaiden said:


> The thing about nano fish is they have pretty specific requirements as most are wild-caught. What are your water parameters in regards to hardness and pH?
> 
> What species of killifish do you plan on getting? They like to eat anything that can fit in their mouths, and nano fish would be a prime target.
> 
> And as far as the shoal size, most need groups larger than 10 or 15 if possible as they are very shy fish.


Least killifish are actually livebearers in the Poeciliidae family (stupid common names), Heterandria formosa. They get to about 36 cm according to the Peterson Field Guide. Fishbase has that as the max length with 21 mm being the common length.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

blackwaterguy said:


> Least killifish are actually livebearers in the Poeciliidae family (stupid common names), Heterandria formosa. They get to about 36 cm according to the Peterson Field Guide. Fishbase has that as the max length with 21 mm being the common length.


Oh my gosh! I read that as "at least five killis!" Silly me!! I thought she was going for something like the golden wonder killi!! Opps! I'm hungry and reading through this fast to get it done before dinner. Disregard my comments on the killis!


----------



## LyzzaRyzz (Dec 18, 2011)

Haha! its okay koimaiden! Things happen when your hungry! =]
But you are right to ask for my Params, so here goes.
PH: 6.4-6.5
KH: 1 dkh
GH: 4-5dgh

My stocking has changed a bit, so here it is again:
13 endlers [five adult males, two adult females, six unsexed juvies]
5 least killis [i believe three, males two females][hope to bump this number to eight or nine]
5 otos [shouldent be changing this number anytime soon]
2 ADF [keepig just the two for the moment, hope to maybe add one more.]
handful of RCS

The fish on my lists of 'might be getting' are as follows:
Sparkling gourami
boraras naevus
celestial pearl danio
scarlet badis [dario dario]
ember tetra

Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Lol thanks for understanding. 

Oh! That is nice soft water! Perfect for those dwarf fish. If you go with one of the shoaling species, do go for like 10-15. You'd want less with the gourami. My favorite is the celestial pearl danio.


----------

